
Save Your Spin for Someone Who Cares - wheels
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/11/29/save-your-spin-for-someone-who-cares/
======
hko
The guy sounds unnecessarily harsh. He could just have said "Congrats on the
article. How's the company doing?" I don't think I'd want him as an investor.

